# Miracle Grow Madness!!!!



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 2, 2009)

Stay tuned for some Miracle Grow Madness!! Buuuhahahahahahahaha (That is suppose to be my evil laughter...nevermind). :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread is due to the ever increasing cost of nutrients and soil. This grow is strictly miracle grow soil (with time released nutes) and miracle grow nutrients. My first grows were all Miracle Grow and turned out great; AND the smoke tasted just as good as my organic grows. I have also noticed that between my Miracle Grow and Organic grows there really is no difference in quantity. I am afraid this thread will bring out criticism and disbelief, HOWEVER, it is my goal to disprove the claims that Miracle Grow soil and fertilizers are bad to use. It is my belief that the growers hand is the plants own worst enemy. As a result, I will have some great bud to smoke.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 2, 2009)

6 out of 6 beans sprouted in a matter of 4 days. Tonight I have to set up a little veg area and then I will get some pics up.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 2, 2009)

hey bro,i agree with you.when it gets spring time,i will also start some seeds and grow them in mg soil.i will use the ff nutes i have.thats only because i do have them left over from my soil growing days.nothing wrong with mg,as you said its the grower.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 2, 2009)

i agree also.. with mg less is more. jmo good luck


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks slomo. Yes less is definitely more and I have found that if you time your transplanting right you need hardly any fertilizers during flower. I am in no way an expert at growing so I do expect some bumps in the road, the same bumps I have had with coco, foxfarm.... but I have found that growing in Miracle Grow is actually easier for me.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 2, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey bro,i agree with you.when it gets spring time,i will also start some seeds and grow them in mg soil.i will use the ff nutes i have.thats only because i do have them left over from my soil growing days.nothing wrong with mg,as you said its the grower.



Rock n' Roll  bro!!! Congrats on MVP you deserve it!!


----------



## mobdaily (Jan 2, 2009)

i too am growing with mg soil and i kind of like it (for a beginner)


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jan 2, 2009)

mg is all I have ever used never had any problem until i went organic.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2009)

i'll be watching this one hillbilly. i have'nt been growing long inside, but i have outside. thats all i use outside, miracle grow. i've done some great grows with it too. did you see old hippies outdoor grows? i'm pretty sure those were all mg. good luck bro...bb...


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont use the soil, but the smurf water flows round here in the outdoor growing season, from the cabbage to the cannibis, the only problems i've had were from juglone from all the black walnut trees..........


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 2, 2009)

with mg soil i think as long as you add a bit of lime, perlite and don't over water your fine. my biggest problem i think was ph and over watering when i used it. like i've said before the soil im usin now was mg over a year ago. 

banjobuzz i think your right about old hippys grow being mg.. those were monsters he had..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 2, 2009)

All 6 AI's are sprouted and very happy. The 2 Mango have not stuck their heads up, they may take a little while because they are over a year old. *Green Mojo* and safe growing to everyone. Godspeed out!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2009)

hey clan, what is juglone? i have walnut trees, and have never heard of it. is it something i should worry about?


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 2, 2009)

not really, it can do a real number on the maters though. Juglone is a toxin that is in the black walnut rootsand the leaves/fruit to a lesser extent. it leaches in to the soil and stunts the growth of a bunch of different plant types to prevent competition. a Perdue University website has a bunch of info. 

Basically i have had to move my garden out from under the canopy. The further away from the trunk, the less is emitted. i brought in tons of top and manure also. the bed is like 50'x 50'.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 3, 2009)

i got some friends with some skunk number one and some bagweed which are almost 4 weeks in flower. they have used only miracle grow moisture control with no added nutes what so ever and used tap water with only 5 23w cfl's. yes im sure many others could grow better stuff but its their first time and the two girls like pretty dank. Different strokes for other folks. Ill be watching this one. good luck


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 3, 2009)

I believe that Miracle Grow get's a bad name because people think they can fertilize every watering and expect huge results. I don't care what type of soil you use, when you create a toxic environment with excessive salt build up...Game Over. Also, many people have jumped on this "Organic" kick which is fine however it isn't perfect and certainly isn't the only way to grow. I am just tired of spending so much on Ocean Forest and the entire line of nutrients so I decided to get back to the basics where I started from. No more magic potions, money is tight.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a little bit of stretch on a couple seedlings due to the holidays. They sprouted on the day we left to spend a couple days with our friends and I didn't have my veg area set up yet and they had to stay in the flowering room under the hps; cart before the horse. Anyway, they are under floro's now and doing well.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 5, 2009)

Sadly I have decided to postpone Miracle Grow Madness until summer time. I feel like more than 2 plants in my house is risking the safety of my family. If I ever got busted I would rather them find 1 or 2 plants instead of 8 - 10. I will be cloning my AI lady after reveg and kicking off Miracle Grow Madness Outdoor Style  I feel it would be safer. Until then, keep it green


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 5, 2009)

I used MG soil which worked great, but always always had a problem with MG nutes. I'm sure I put too much MG nutes, but with that being said "too much" is much less than what they tell you to put. Good luck on your grow.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks G  Thread will resume outdoors 09.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, I got stoned and lost a year or something :confused2: Anyways Miracle Grow Madness has resumed and it is mad!!!! I have some bubbilicious in the MG, a speed queen just starting her reveg in the MG, some transplanted satori's in the MG and some Hindu Kush just planted in the seed starter soil. I truly have had enough with the expensive soils and the headaches. I still bubble my own ferts but as far as I am concerned, that is it for organic indoors. 

Pic 1 are 2 little bubbilicious seedlings (3 more to pop soon)
Pic 2 is my speed queen reveg. I cut her roots back significantly and replanted her from a 3 gallon to a 1 gallon.  

I will have some Satori pics up soon.

I am still keeping a few plants in the organic soil mix, but as soon as they are ready to reveg they are going in the MG.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 3, 2010)

GSS, great thread, i subscribed! i would love to not have to buy these expensive nutes any more...$15 to $100 for one liter they gotta be crazy


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2010)

It is crazy, and I am sick of paying for it. It is pretty damn easy to make your own nutes for flowering and for veg, and I have honestly never had a problem growing in MG soil. The only thing I do is add a little bit of perlite and 1 cup of dolomite lime per 32 qts of soil (1 large bag.) The ph is rock solid and I hardly ever have to add any nutrients.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2010)

The particular speed queen that I am doing a reveg on is one that really isn't much for quantity but very stoney for sure. I am going to be planting her outside in May and then discontinue her from there. She should be pretty damn big come harvest LMAO.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

Oldie but goodie. Ok I will watch and be made a believer. This CFL or a solid HPS cola grow?

Edit: oh saw 600 in your other thread. Alright, bring it..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cfl's here bud. I veg with 4' floro's and flower with a 600w and 400w


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 3, 2010)

i use to use MG soil and never had a problem,

i still use MG fertz, (the blue powder) on all my vegging plants, never an issue
although some strains need a hit of cal-mag once in awhile, i put a heaping teaspoon of MG powder in a gallon of water and PH it if needed, i do this every watering, i will never use any other fert for Veg.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

I have used MG in veg, the 20-20-20, blue stuff like above. It def rocked them in growth in the right enviroment. I found I ran into probs when headed to flower with it though. I dont like to flush, so.... But a Home Depot jug will last a very long time for $13, lol....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2010)

:hubba:  This is going to be fun, I can't wait LOL. I am going to pop a couple beans of the barney's farm gear and of course the hindu and bubbly.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't use the MG fertilizers just the soil. I may take a plant and just run their ferts too and see how things fair, may as well.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

Did it just take me a year to read this thread?  

I am checkin in on this one godspeed....keep it green.  GREEN MOJO


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 6, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Did it just take me a year to read this thread?



Somehow I lost one  I fudged up and posted the re-veg in my other journal, so I will just wait a few days and update this one with pics. The bubbly are still going strong (not impressed with the seeds they looked immature), the reveg is going great, and still waiting on some hindu kush to pop before I see how many of the blue cheese and acapulco to pop.


----------



## Irish (Mar 8, 2010)

nice. nice. ya know. i've used mg nutes outdoors my entire growing life. i tried it inside with miserable effects, never again. but outdoor, never a problem. we had a 12 foot tall sativa nuted with mg last summer.:hubba: baseball bat buds, i tell ya. they were beauts.

you were'nt messing around on that mandala up there. was this meant to be a reveg? do you normally leave just a twig, and a leaf? lmao. i left around a third of my rhinos, and it took about 4 weeks to begin looking like something again. serious, how much green is normal for you when your doing a reveg? or is it a time period thing for you?, or maybe even a bonsai mom?. never did a bonsai.

i'm watching brother. hey. what you mean gardening? i still got lots of snow, you?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 8, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> nice. nice. ya know. i've used mg nutes outdoors my entire growing life. i tried it inside with miserable effects, never again. but outdoor, never a problem. we had a 12 foot tall sativa nuted with mg last summer.:hubba: baseball bat buds, i tell ya. they were beauts.
> 
> you were'nt messing around on that mandala up there. was this meant to be a reveg? do you normally leave just a twig, and a leaf? lmao. i left around a third of my rhinos, and it took about 4 weeks to begin looking like something again. serious, how much green is normal for you when your doing a reveg? or is it a time period thing for you?, or maybe even a bonsai mom?. never did a bonsai.
> 
> i'm watching brother. hey. what you mean gardening? i still got lots of snow, you?



Hey DD :48:Normally I leave at least 1/4 of the plant before a reveg. That speed queen is the one that popped a few nuts so I wanted to see if you can leave a tiny twig and have it reveg. I have seen in quite a few journals where people do leave that much and actually get a nice plant out of it. She died LMAO. I had no intention on keeping her anyway, not much for yield but a pretty stony buzz.

We have had some nice weather lately and the snow is disappearing  but I don't think I will be getting peas in for at least 3 more weeks. I am looking forward to digging up horseradish soon and making the shed toxic!! LOL.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 8, 2010)

The 2 bubbly's are doing great and I have 3 of 5 Hindu Kush up and at em. The other 2 should be popping out today I would think. I planted a few Blue Cheese, acapulco gold, and a GHS trainwreck. I was going to pop in the freebie dinafem blue fruit but after reading the description online and finding out it normally pops nuts in the 8th week   I decided against it. I am still confused as to why they would sell seeds that are notorious for popping nuts in the 8th week to begin with.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey gss try chempak if its available where you is at £4 for 1.2kg makes upto 2000 litres of full strength nutes and it works on MJ very well indeed.

t4


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 8, 2010)

GSS, hows it growing?Your line up looks tasty for sure...wish i could sample some of those lol.  you kno i just ordered some new beans and i read the description on the freebies and they said that there is a good chance of getting a hermie with them. i dont understand why any one would pay for beans that have a good chance of going hermie on you. it makes no sense to me either..Well good luck and post some pics soon please...after all we are stoners and stoners like pics.


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 8, 2010)

oooh it was just getting good but its cool you gotta stay safe an do whats best for ya family i look forward to this thread


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 8, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> GSS, hows it growing?Your line up looks tasty for sure...wish i could sample some of those lol.  you kno i just ordered some new beans and i read the description on the freebies and they said that there is a good chance of getting a hermie with them. i dont understand why any one would pay for beans that have a good chance of going hermie on you. it makes no sense to me either..Well good luck and post some pics soon please...after all we are stoners and stoners like pics.



Howdy :ciao: Everything is growing along pretty well. I couldn't believe it when I read that in the description; I was staring at the computer screen in amazement :huh: I was pretty excited about that blue fruit too. I also got diesel as a freebie, but that too throws nuts. They gave me a fem GHS Trainwreck and Cheese. I have read mixed reviews on the trainwreck, but I gotta try it anyway. I don't want to pop the cheese yet because I read it smells pretty bad


----------



## budculese (Mar 9, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Stay tuned for some Miracle Grow Madness!! Buuuhahahahahahahaha (That is suppose to be my evil laughter...nevermind). :hubba:


as a newbie and haven't decided on ferts yet i will watch this thread closely


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 9, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> as a newbie and haven't decided on ferts yet i will watch this thread closely



I have decided that I will only use MG ferts in this journal as well; what would a Miracle Grow Madness journal be without MG ferts??? 

Going by the 1/4 strength rule only applies to plants that will require 1/4 strength. Research the hell out of the strain you are going to be growing and find out whether or not it is nute sensitive or a hungry feeder.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 9, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I cut her roots back significantly and replanted her from a 3 gallon to a 1 gallon.
> 
> I will have some Satori pics up soon.
> .




Cutting the root back.? Never heard of that !!
What the purpose of that anyway.??


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 9, 2010)

So I don't have to continue replanting her into larger and larger containers.

Edit: This particular one I had no intention on keeping anyway, so I really cut her back more than I normally would have. Typically I would keep them in their 3 gallon pots and reveg them until they show a lot of new growth. By that time they are pretty root bound. Then a few weeks before flowering I cut the roots about half way back and transplant into fresh soil. After a while it is inevitable and they need to be transplanted into 5 gallon containers.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 9, 2010)

The 2 bubbly's are doing great and the 3 hindu kush are really taking right off after just 1 day. They were watered today 1/4 tsp superthrive in the gallon. Still waiting on the 2 slacker kush's, I will be pretty surprised if they still aren't up by tomorrow. It looked like one was just starting to peak out.


----------



## budculese (Mar 10, 2010)

this is like watching sports fans of 2 teams going at it lol this is my first grow and i got to say m g scares me some what , with the 1/4 dosage and such it seams awful risky to a newbie like me


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of the time after you transplant your seedlings into regular mg soil, you won't need to fertilize for a while. I don't fertilize until they start showing signs they need to be.


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see the gold. Got a maui myself!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by chef!! Do you have any pics of the maui? I am real excited about the gold, but I can't find much information online about it. I will just take it easy with them and see how they go.


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope not germed yet gonna have to wait a bit. Thinkin on getting the aca golds and doing an oldschool grow.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats what I'm talking about  Last time I had "AG" and I really don't know if it was legit or not, I was scrambled...couldn't even walk right LOL


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

Been along time here as well! Got ahold of some back in the 80's with some maui and some pine scented sativa of old old school! Used to get it every x-mas.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Been along time here as well! Got ahold of some back in the 80's with some maui and some pine scented sativa of old old school! Used to get it every x-mas.



My last time was memorial day weekend 17 years ago  damn, I am starting to feel old....oh wait no, just stoned.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 10, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> My last time was memorial day weekend 17 years ago  damn, I am starting to feel old....oh wait no, just stoned.


 
I gave you a "Thanks" for bringing that memory up front for me. I remember that smell and it was always during the winter when that grass became available. Those were the days. I remember back then in the 80's my mom was calling ounces "lids".


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Around the same time, maybe a couple years before, I was also getting some down right AWESOME durban. It tasted so good and I remember, sort of lol, after you took a few hits maybe 10 minutes later you would say "I think I kinda feel it" and then BAM WHACK POP KABOOM LOL lift off. I need to look up that guy and find out where the heck he got those seeds.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Mar 10, 2010)

yes i love mg my grow isall mg 15-30-15 lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 11, 2010)

One of the acapulco gold's are up and growing!! I really have no idea what to expect from these since I can't find much information online about them. The seed packet says medium height which is fine. Still nothing on the blue cheese or trainwreck yet, but it has only been 2 days I think. The bubbly's and hindu's are doing fantastic. In a week or so after everything has either sprouted or not I will get some pics up. I don't know why i am so hopeful for the trainwreck, but I really want that to sprout.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 13, 2010)

Everything is going well. The two bubbly's are getting big and were just transplanted into 1 gallon containers and given a dose of liquid quick start. All 5 hindu kush are up and were also transplanted. Still nothing on the others yet. I did a little poking around and it looks like the trainwreck will pop tonight or tomorrow; I think the blue cheese and other acapulco will as well. Soon see.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 13, 2010)

Drum roll please :hubba:  The two bubbly's are taking right off. I was lazy and didn't take out the hindu or the acapulco so I took an under the lights shot.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 14, 2010)

GSS glad to see youre doing this thread as there are ppl out there that need to do it as cheap as possible due to finances & what not. so let me get this straight. youre using MG soil w/ nutes. what are your mixing ratios of these nutes? i know you arent going w/ their recommendations. so what have you found out that should be a 100% feed rate? also are you waiting three months b4 you feed? i believe thats what their time release is good for. i know degenerative disc grows this way & it sucks that MG has been given a bad rap. i too have bad mouthed them on several occasions, but that was from my experience w/ their "organic" line. thanks alot GSS.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> GSS glad to see youre doing this thread as there are ppl out there that need to do it as cheap as possible due to finances & what not. so let me get this straight. youre using MG soil w/ nutes. what are your mixing ratios of these nutes? i know you arent going w/ their recommendations. so what have you found out that should be a 100% feed rate? also are you waiting three months b4 you feed? i believe thats what their time release is good for. i know degenerative disc grows this way & it sucks that MG has been given a bad rap. i too have bad mouthed them on several occasions, but that was from my experience w/ their "organic" line. thanks alot GSS.



Hey doc!! I am using MG 3 month potting soil. I start the seedlings in their seed starter soil (only use that till you get your first true set of leaves and then transplant) I use 1/4tsp superthrive once a week for the seedlings. During transplant they get 1/4 cap ful per gallon of the quickstart only once and straight water for 2-3 weeks after transplant. When I feed in veg I start with 1tsp per gallon and work my way up to 1/2tbl per gallon if there are no signs of issues. It depends on the strain how much they want. I get the soil started by only adding a tiny bit of perlite and 1/2 cup per large bag of dolomite lime. Believe it or not the MG soil is pretty fluffy without perlite. In flower I use the bloom booster at about 3 weeks in and then again in a couple weeks. I only use 1/2 tbl per gallon of that. If they need a little more I may give them a feeding every 2 weeks, if not than I don't.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 14, 2010)

cool, thanks man. have you seen the MG perlite w/ nutes in it? i needed some perlite in a pinch & i went to every store i could think of & man MG has the market cornered w/ this stuff. nobody & i mean nobody had plain ol perlite. my nursery i usually go to was in the process of stocking up for the season. i only buy from her cause she does me good. 3cuft of perlite for $15!! thats a huge bag! anyhow thanks again for the info.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

I have seen the MG perlite before and I think it would be fine to use. Personally I would put what I am going to use in a strainer and wash it all real good and then let it dry out. I get my perlite from the local grow shop which isn't treated. I don't like treated perlite, and I am not particularly fond of treated soil, but if you are careful with it than it will be fine.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 14, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I have seen the MG perlite before and I think it would be fine to use. Personally I would put what I am going to use in a strainer and wash it all real good and then let it dry out. I get my perlite from the local grow shop which isn't treated. I don't like treated perlite, and I am not particularly fond of treated soil, but if you are careful with it than it will be fine.


 
I hadnt given thought to washing perlite. Actually I bought my first bag of it out of curiosity yesterday. I went out and sifted (¼ hardware cloth-I will be making a 3½ horsepower sifter soon) some compost, added a little soil and then added some perlite. I felt all professional there for a moment. I guess the perlite is to help prevent soil compaction and retain some water?


----------



## Irish (Mar 14, 2010)

doc, gss, TM morning men. 

thats all i use is this perlite with mg in it. it's all i can find. ...the greenhouses around here are run by old misers, that wont even speak of selling any grow materials to you??? wt? serious. ever hear such a thing? i have no clue as to why either, cause all they do is grunt when spoken to. ...damn pig farmers...

actually, the mg perlite is all i have ever used, because its all i can get, and you've all seen my results. i'll throw the kitchen sink in there if its all i can get my hands on. lol. lol...

i follow the K.I.S.S. plan.:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

I will have to give it a try Dankster . I still have half a bag left of perlite, so when I am out I will pick some up.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> doc, gss, TM morning men.
> 
> the greenhouses around here are run by old misers, that wont even speak of selling any grow materials to you??? wt? serious. ever hear such a thing? i have no clue as to why either, cause all they do is grunt when spoken to. ...damn pig farmers...



LMAO!! There are a couple places around here like that.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I hadnt given thought to washing perlite. Actually I bought my first bag of it out of curiosity yesterday. I went out and sifted (¼ hardware cloth-I will be making a 3½ horsepower sifter soon) some compost, added a little soil and then added some perlite. I felt all professional there for a moment. I guess the perlite is to help prevent soil compaction and retain some water?



Hey TM. Yeah the perlite helps with soil compaction and also water retention. I only use a little bit, maybe 1/2 cup per large bag of soil. The soil is pretty fluffy as it is and so long as you don't over water you should be fine.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> GSS glad to see youre doing this thread as there are ppl out there that need to do it as cheap as possible due to finances & what not. so let me get this straight. youre using MG soil w/ nutes. what are your mixing ratios of these nutes? i know you arent going w/ their recommendations. so what have you found out that should be a 100% feed rate? also are you waiting three months b4 you feed? i believe thats what their time release is good for. i know degenerative disc grows this way & it sucks that MG has been given a bad rap. i too have bad mouthed them on several occasions, but that was from my experience w/ their "organic" line. thanks alot GSS.



I forgot to mention that I don't like the organic line either. I had a huge problem with bugs in the soil. I also forgot to mention that today I did a test on the bloom buster. 1 gallon of my RO water has an ec of .03 and if you follow the directions on the back for feeding my ec is 1.25; so it is important to start out real light and gradually work your way up.


----------



## Irish (Mar 18, 2010)

i use a half of one of those bags of the mg perlite, to a 1 cubic yard bag of soil. then some other goodies too...

i'ma throw an idea out there bro. maybe you should add a couple flushes into your feeding schedules. not a 'total' flush, just a good soaker quick flush? you'll want to get the jump on any problems before they arise. so, in adding the salts flush into the program, your plants will use what they need, and your flushing out the waste before it has a chance to turn south...

i've never used all mg inside, so maybe i'm off base. i know you go longer periods before the next feed, where you would normally had already nuted several times. myself, i would nute twice in a 4 week veg period, then do a scheduled flush, whether they look like they need one, or not...make any sense brother?

now let me tell ya , thats all i've ever used outdoors on my many years of grows; miracle grow products. i have had extaordinary results outside with mg nutes. i used flora nova outdoors last year, and spent some hard earned coin on an abundance of it. never again! that grow was stolen, and i can't get over how much i lost in nutes alone! now, i'm into mixing up my own nutes for my outdoors. that is if i can ever actually achieve another harvest outdoors that is'nt taken. it's all a crap shoot now...

hope that gets ya to thinking about it a lil more bro. work that flush in there, thats how i would work her...


----------

